# Delta has a wave.



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Can you post some pics or vid?


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Would like to see some pics or vid as well.


----------



## krashhadley (Mar 13, 2008)

Can you post directions to potential put-in/take-out. I'm in Junction, and would be interested in checking this out


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Whats the first rule of the Delta Wave...........:shock:


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

I've never been there, but looks cool from space:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=delt....040656&spn=0.001412,0.00327&t=h&z=19&vpsrc=6


----------



## drewboater (Jul 19, 2005)

*MWDG*

A bunch posts about it from McLaughlin Whitewater....
hartland dam | McLaughlin Whitewater Design Group


----------



## cyclodd (Mar 20, 2010)

From Grand Junction heading south on 50: Turn left at the first light when entering North Delta (H-38 Rd) before the Tread BIKE SHOP. Immediately turn left on 1575 Rd then RIGHT on I Rd (might be also marked as 1825 Rd or Trap Club Rd) Go approx. 1.7 miles to a "dobie" dirt pullout on right when you see the river. The waves are small (at these low flows of course) but seem to be deep enough. The second wave appears the most retentive. I think the flow right now is around 400 (Gunny Gorge gage) It rarely stays much lower I think...even in winter. I wonder what it will be like at higher flows? No videos. I have a few photos but they don't show much but will try to post anyway. It's an OK spot. Maybe not great but I suspect it will always be in.


----------



## cyclodd (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hartland dam near Delta*

for what it's worth here a few photos


----------



## Toysx2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Cyclodd, any idea what the flow was when the photo was taken? We were through there on September 16th. The gage at Delta was reading 800 cfs at the time. There seems to be more water/turbulence in your photo. I got myself turned around backwards in my IK part way through but somehow made it through.....It looks like on the 23rd, the flow through here was slightly over 2000 cfs with the gage reading at Whitewater nearly 4000!


----------



## cyclodd (Mar 20, 2010)

I think the flows were about the same as what you had which is pretty close to the gage for the Gorge reading about 400. North Fork probably adding very little this time of year, irrigation calls low and the Delta gage at 750-800 which factors in maybe 300-350 from the Uncompahgre.


----------

